# Pleasant surprise



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

You know, when you head out to a local lake for a few hours to flyrod some bluegills and redears, you don't expect to wind up with a big largemouth! At least I don't, anyway.  I'm minding my own business, terrorizing bluegills with the 3wt, when this big bass comes in and slams one of the bluegills I have on! The bass spit the bluegill at the bank before I could get a hand on her. That was surprising enough, what was even more surprising was that the bass came back and sat in front of me like it was waiting on another bluegill. This thing was begging to be caught! And we're talking about a hard-fished public lake, here, not some farm pond. So there I am, with my 3wt, 5x tippet is the heaviest I have with me, and my good streamer box with my slumpbusters and Clousers is in my house (didn't imagine needing it). I found a #6 olive zonker streamer I tied this spring and had never used in a box with some small buggers, and tied it on. I cast in to the bass, and it spooked and swam off. I just stayed patient, sure enough, she swam back. I cast out, retrieve the streamer right to the fish's nose, and let it die/fall. I saw the fish turn slightly, the gills flared out, the line jumped...it's on, at least I thought. After I set the hook, the bass just swam towards deep water like nothing had happened! I gave a little more pressure, and then I think she woke up, and made a HARD run to deep water. I was along for the ride. After that hard run, I got her turned, and next thing I know she's hung in the weeds 8-10' off the bank. I kicked off the shoes and dropped valuables onto the bank and went in and got her. Not bad for a 3wt, 5x tippet, and a night of "bluegill fishing."


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

wow nice largemouth! I have yet to get me one that size!! awesome!


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

How big was it??? That thing looks like a real pig!
Nice job!


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Nice bass on a 3wt!! I catch bass all the time on the lightweight so I cant be surprised but I sure will be prepared which is why I never use 5x tippet class.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Flyfish Dog said:


> Nice bass on a 3wt!! I catch bass all the time on the lightweight so I cant be surprised but I sure will be prepared which is why I never use 5x tippet class.


That was one of my genius ideas. "Hmmm, I shouldn't need that 3x tippet. Shouldn't need my streamer box, either. It's just dead weight, I think I'll leave that stuff at home." 

I should have known better, and now I do. I measured the visual mark on the rod yesterday, compared to my photos I took, and came up with 19.5" long, my biggest of the year on the fly.


----------



## Mike_13 (Jun 11, 2007)

Beautiful fish! Sounds like a fun fight! I'm pretty sure I know where you were fishing..... I was just there the other day fooling with my fly rod and doing some bass fishing as well.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Mike_13 said:


> Beautiful fish! Sounds like a fun fight! I'm pretty sure I know where you were fishing..... I was just there the other day fooling with my fly rod and doing some bass fishing as well.


Are you by any chance the fly fisherman I have talked to several times out there this spring?


----------



## Mike_13 (Jun 11, 2007)

As far as i know, no.... I haven't talked to anyone out their while I was fly fishing.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Mike_13 said:


> As far as i know, no.... I haven't talked to anyone out their while I was fly fishing.


Well if the lake you're talking about is near Highland Heights, it can't be the same lake...this is in SE Ohio!


----------



## Mike_13 (Jun 11, 2007)

I'm living in SE Ohio right now.... Going to Hocking....


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Mike_13 said:


> I'm living in SE Ohio right now.... Going to Hocking....


Then you do know the lake! 

I'll probably see you out there at some point, I fish there fairly often.


----------



## Mike_13 (Jun 11, 2007)

sounds good. if you see a champagne colored GMC Sierra with a matching cap stop by, that's me. good luck fishing!


----------



## wabi (Jun 14, 2008)

Very nice bass - and on a 3wt I would have to say "huge bass"!!!!!

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!! Very nice catch!


----------

